# Correct Slik tires?



## 72 Slik Chik (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi,

I've been shopping for a replacement white wall slik for my Slik Chik. I have come across a few variations of Schwinn branded tires. Is there a particular rear slik that would be correct for a 1978 bike?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 12, 2014)

I could be wrong but I don't recall the later Stingrays having Sliks. As a matter of fact I don't recall the girls Stingrays ever having Sliks. I'm sure the experts will weigh in though--not really my area. V/r Shawn

P.S. Here is the '78 catalog. The Fairlady lists a "Gripper Slik" which had a tread. For the Lil Chik it list Westwinds which were not Sliks (sic)
http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1978.html


----------



## slick (Oct 12, 2014)

Bicyclebones sells the correct repops on ebay. There were 4 repopped. The blackwall slick,whitewall slick, thin line white gripper slick and blacwall gripper slick. He gets $75 shipped for each one.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 12, 2014)

I don't see a Slik Chik even listed for 1978. Seems 1971 was the last year for that model looking at the catalogs. The 71 had a thin line whitewall gripper slik. http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1971_1980/1971_29.html


----------



## 72 Slik Chik (Oct 12, 2014)

Silly me. Now that I cleaned the dirt off, the MP is an MB, which I guess makes her a 1966? 
This is what I found in the 1966 catalog:






I guess it doesn't really matter what's actually correct for the bike, because she is accessorized with all sorts of non-correct stuff. I did pick up this tire, which I am hoping will be functional.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 12, 2014)

Now you have me confused. Where is the serial number located? If on the head tube the bike is '70 or later. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 12, 2014)

The serial must be on the dropout. MB is December 1966. All December serial numbered bikes were the next years models so that would actually make the bike a 1967 Slik Chik.


----------



## 72 Slik Chik (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes, it's on the dropout (I guess that's what's that called). I rolled around on the floor the other night, trying to find it, and thought it said "MP." But with a better look in the light today, it was an "MB." Sorry, I'm a dummy. I'm really grateful for all the info, though.


----------

